

Using Backbone.js with Rails 3 (screencast) - Gertig
http://andrewgertig.com/2011/05/rails-backbone-js-example-screencast/

======
marknutter
I've been using JavascriptMVC on a fairly large rails project as the exclusive
frontend for the whole app, and it's been an interesting but overall positive
experience. With the popularity of javascript rising, as well as rich desktop
like apps and the frameworks that build them like Cappuccino and Sproutcore, I
wonder if there isn't room for some sort of built in backbone.js system for
Rails in the near future.

~~~
Gertig
I think that is a very interesting concept, especially since backbone.js and
coffeescript are both from Jeremy Ashkenas at Documentcloud and the Rails team
is including Coffeescript in 3.1.

------
Gertig
Do any of you Backbone.js aficionados know why I am having trouble getting the
defaults to save to the db?

